# Man Cannon....



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

OK, Why is this such a 'hot' term?

I mean, since when do you have to have dangley bits to shoot?

If yall want cannons, I know a guy who builds them....I though this forum was about handguns.

:smt082










Anyway, these are more along the line of what I would call a cannon and I am no man and one of these are mine and the only reason I bought the other for my husband was so he would quit shooting mine.

just for fun...I am kidding. I don't care.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I wouldn't call it a hot term...makes me want to

:banghead: :smt075

Every time I see it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You have to consider the term's source.


Are men the only ones with "dangly bits"? Jean seems to have a couple of 'em too.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Gravity is not always our friend...

But "man cannon" is as ridiculous an idea as "man cave" or "man purse".


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You have to consider the term's source.
> 
> Are men the only ones with "dangly bits"? Jean seems to have a couple of 'em too.


dangly bits are different from sagging bits. LOL


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

momtotwo said:


> dangly bits are different from sagging bits. LOL


:anim_lol: good stuff!!

yes the man cannon thing is a bit over the top.

now on the other hand my father used to have a gun he called a "hand cannon", and for good reason. it was/is an Uberti .44 cap and ball 1848 2nd Model Dragoon copy (which is now mine). when you drop hammer on it it sounds like an artillery piece, and the whole neighborhood knows it










now my modern idea of a hand cannon is more like a S&W Mdl 28-2. nothing says "pistol whip" quite like an N-Frame. :mrgreen:










ETA - whoops, i just posted 2 revolvers in the general semi-auto section. my bad! lol


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't hear "man cannon" as often as I hear "hand cannon" (which I prefer, due to it being gender-neutral _and_ generally more handgun-oriented, vs., *ahem*, a slang reference to male anatomy).


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> I don't hear "man cannon" as often as I hear "hand cannon" (which I prefer, due to it being gender-neutral _and_ generally more handgun-oriented, vs., *ahem*, a slang reference to male anatomy).


Every time I read or hear the phrase "man cannon" I tend to dismiss whatever else follows as ignorant babble. It is not a term that any well informed gun enthusiast is likely to use in the course of discussing firearms. It sounds silly and immature and leads me to assume the user sees a handgun as some sort of phallic symbol.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Philco said:


> Every time I read or hear the phrase "man cannon" I tend to dismiss whatever else follows as ignorant babble. It is not a term that any well informed gun enthusiast is likely to use in the course of discussing firearms. It sounds silly and immature and leads me to assume the user sees a handgun as some sort of phallic symbol.


i'm glad i'm not the only one. it really does sound pretty junior-highish to me.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> dangly bits are different from sagging bits. LOL


Thanks,between you and Steve I almost blew Coke out my nose-CocaCola,the other goes in not out 

I'm with the others,these terms are stupid and must come from the macho types with insecurity problems.You have good taste in arms though.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

well I am glad that I am not alone with this view point.

Hand cannon = good and just especially when referring to something like the above posted but I would not limit it to that by any means. 





I had my 03 Springfield at work yesterday for some inspection. 2 out of 3 of the guys there refused to shoot it. I am 5' 6" and 131. I am not a cow. These guys are all bigger than me. They refused to shoot my rifle. 

One of them was complaining about the last time he shot one of my rifles, an M1 Garand, he was bruised for days. 

Point is, it isn't the size of the gun, it is how you work it that matters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Philco said:


> Every time I read or hear the phrase "man cannon" I tend to dismiss whatever else follows as ignorant babble...


Considering whom it was who last used the phrase, I think that this response is quite the most apt.
(I'm not going to name names, but I will say that he lives in the L.A. area of Southern California.) :yawinkle:


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^Amen to that.^


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Just read the man cannon thread. This is just MHO and observation. I will not shoot with someone who uses or thinks the term "man cannon" is cool. For some reason I picture a person that has no muzzle discipline what so ever. Not just that, but men don't use terms like man cannon. I'm not sure who does.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I'll most certainly agree with the folks who think "man cannon" is stupid.
Maybe I'll add "really, REALLY stupid".

But, I'll have to admit I've occasionally described something as a "hand cannon".

I guess my Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan 2 1/2 inch "snubby" in .454 Casull is the closest
thing I have to being a hand cannon. Although lots of handguns are more powerful.

Right after this thing followed me out of my favorite local gun store, I took a selection of my
centerfire handguns, from rather puny up to the Alaskan power. And my girlfriend videoed how
hollowpoint stuff "affected" water-filled gallon milk jugs at 25 yards. Starting "small" and working up.

All went well until I hit a jug with a .454 Casull hollowpoint. The water spray pattern reached BACK to us.

Her "expletive deleted" yell was a classic. And then she said, "GIVE ME THAT".
"I've got to shoot that bad AS__". And she did. Does that make it a "Woman Cannon" ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Not to be confused with a "Jonny Cannon". People ask me if that's my real name and I say no.

Its Jonathan.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Now, THOSE are "hand cannons"


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Now, THOSE are "hand cannons"


Agreed....and Hubby has one of those too!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This whole talk of _*"man cannon"*_ is just so wrong on so many different levels, that I can't even begin to feel comfortable addressing any of them.

Having said that, I'm just gonna pretend like it never even came up as a subject or topic. :buttkick:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I use it all the time, probably on a daily basis TBH. I think it rocks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> I use it all the time, probably on a daily basis TBH. I think it rocks.


As I previously wrote: "Consider the source."
I rest my case.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> I use it all the time, probably on a daily basis TBH. I think it rocks.


Sorry, my fault line friend. I'm just not ready for it. I was just getting used to "My Roscoe".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I suppose if one lives in California, one can get by saying or doing a variety of things.......just cause they live in California.

I'm thinking that California is the *man cannon* of the USA. :anim_lol:


----------

